
A great tool for writing desktop applications - sysrpl
http://www.getlazarus.org/learn/tutorials/intro/
======
dozzie
Could be great if it didn't use Pascal. How would anybody pick this language
over, for example, Ada? Even dozen years ago, when Lazarus was first publicly
released.

~~~
sysrpl
Submitter/site creator here. The thing is it's Free Pascal, a fully object
oriented version of Pascal geared up for visual applications. Language
features include intrinsic events types (delegates in C#), run time type
information (what makes live components possible), managed types (such as
string, array, interface, and variant types), generics, operator overloading,
implicit/explicit type convert plus a whole lot more.

That and it's based off Turbo Pascal and Delphi (it supports the full D7
dialect and many of the newer Delphi features as well). As such people have
created a wonderful cross platform OS and widget set agnostic visual library
called the LCL.

